# crypt noritoi



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's a plant we got from ECS - doing pretty good now. I hope to have more of this to share
around pretty soon.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice!!!

What soil are you using with?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

heres mine, but some of the leaves are a little crinky.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Xema said:


> Really nice!!!
> 
> What soil are you using with?


Thanks!

This is growing in my freshwater setup.
Aquasoil/leaf compost mix 50/50 with the water ph at 5.8-6.2
I have one more pot of this and that one is developing little plants right around
the base of the parent plants. Seems to be as easy as C. moehlmannii.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

lorba said:


> heres mine, but some of the leaves are a little crinky.


Looking good! What's your experience been with this one in terms of size? How big does the
plant get?


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

The plant is about the same size as yours, but i am keeping it with some ada soil, more compost, coral chips and in slightly hard water.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe you can substitute ADA soil for Sepiolite, is a clay but its reaction is slight alkaline, has Ca an Mg, works fine with my hard water crypts as aponogetifolia.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think we have that clay here in the US.

My hard water crypts seem to do ok in the ADA/compost mix.

Here's one of my C. aponogetafolia plants...
I'm hoping for a spathe soon.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I don't think we have that clay here in the US.
> 
> My hard water crypts seem to do ok in the ADA/compost mix.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure you have that clay... is sold as kitty bed... only be sure not having perfume.
I got a spathe using it...










Usteria in the other hand seems not needing alkaline stuff for flowering...










I love your aponogetifolia, really huge!


----------

